# Would like to see Pax Who Rated me a 1*



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

One flummox is issue are the clowns who rate the driver a 1*. I would like to see an alert notification of that kind of ratings so that drivers can throw the former Pax a 1* in return AND be able to provide, video or other evidence that backs up the driver so shush ratings are reversed.

One aspect I want the rating system to do, is examine serial 1*’s behavior. If they give more than 2 in a row, they will be suspended from the platform until the investigation is completed.

It is rather hard for the driver to determine outright that the scuzbag Pax has hit them with the ratings. It has to be said that both Lyft/Uber have Pax’s out to scam the system. It has to be stated that if Uber for example, wants to can permanently the bad Pax’s, that they need to implement a system that determines these moron who are scamming the Rideshares.

Your thoughts anyone?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Ballermaris said:


> I would like to see an alert notification of that kind of ratings so that drivers can throw the former Pax a 1* in return AND be able to provide, video or other evidence that backs up the driver so shush ratings are reversed.


But that would defeat the whole purpose of anonymous ratings, wouldn't it? Would you be in favor of the same option for riders as well?



Ballermaris said:


> One aspect I want the rating system to do, is examine serial 1*'s behavior. If they give more than 2 in a row, they will be suspended from the platform until the investigation is completed.


It's not in Uber/Lyft's best interest to do that.

Don't fret a few one stars as long as the overall rating is in good standing.


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Like posted above, it's not in U/L self interest to over haul the current rate system. The rate system is a clever way they've maneuvered to pit rider vs Driver. Meanwhile, they're raping both.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I’ve gotten a handful of 4s but never lower and I’m sure it’s because my car is too nice to risk not getting paired with me again.

That’s how you win, make yourself more valuable than a free trip and use the paxhole’s self interest against them.

Or talk about how your wife is the chief police and how she’s always putting misbehaving riders in jail.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Who cares, can't pay bills with stars. As long as you are over 4.6 you are good to go!


----------



## Senzo (Sep 26, 2018)

No matter what you do, some tart will ding you but on average it shouldn't matter and as a result of your regular ratings will be removed eventually. I got a one and a two the other day, Brought me down to 4.96 from 4.97 oh well. It goes back up on average so whatever.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

It amazes me a poster can be around long to obtain 'Well-Known Member ' status, yet still whine about ratings..? Lame! That's noob territory man. Be above it.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I feel Uber should check pax's history every time they give a 1 or 2 star rating. History woild dictate if they are trying to get a free ride. Too many issues of low rating should result in 1) all low ratings removed from the drivers' profile. 2) Future low ratings issued are not counted and 3) possible suspension or deactivation.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Would be better to have a second rating shown for average rating given out. A pax then may be a 4.90 rated passenger, but because he fuequently low rates drivers his other rating is a 3.30. 

This would deter pax from rating bogus 1*'s


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

kc ub'ing! said:


> It amazes me a poster can be around long to obtain 'Well-Known Member ' status, yet still whine about ratings..? Lame! That's noob territory man. Be above it.


I never gave a damn about Uber/Lyft rating policy, It's all B.S to me..Veteran drivers should know better.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

At some point OP just totally give up worrying about ratings. After thousands of rides and couple of years I sincerely couldn't care less. Care about money and your car. All the rest is superfluous gobbledegook designed to control your behavior and screw with your mind.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Ballermaris said:


> One flummox is issue are the clowns who rate the driver a 1*. I would like to see an alert notification of that kind of ratings so that drivers can throw the former Pax a 1* in return AND be able to provide, video or other evidence that backs up the driver so shush ratings are reversed.
> 
> One aspect I want the rating system to do, is examine serial 1*'s behavior. If they give more than 2 in a row, they will be suspended from the platform until the investigation is completed.
> 
> ...


What if you get two crappy drivers in a row? Entirely plausible.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> What if you get two crappy drivers in a row? Entirely plausible.


There should be a mandated statement requirement for WHY a driver was given a 1*. Same goes for the driver if he/she has to rate a Pax the same way.
I had an interesting problem of picking up the same Pax, who has a few screws loose. She has some mental issues and so being aware of the issues she had, I had to make her sit in the back. No way in heck was I going to have her sitting next to me again.

All the way back to her home she asked the same questions again, "Are you married? Do you want to get married and have kids? Do you have kids?" And so forth.

Do we rate her a 1*? or give her a high rating? She was 4.97 on her rating.

I went with a high rating. She later sent a big tip.

It depends on how we handle a rider. I did have one try the scam this very week, but when I mentioned the video audio evidence being available, Uber removed the bad rating and has them currently suspended and off the app.

Which way we have to go is based on our judgement and experience. I can get uppity if needed, which can make the clowns have second thoughts.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> It depends on how we handle a rider. I did have one try the scam this very week, but when I mentioned the video audio evidence being available, Uber removed the bad rating and has them currently suspended and off the app.


I have never once had Uber remove a bad rating. I have also never once had Uber tell me that they suspended or deactivated a pax, or any other outcome of an "investigation", always citing "privacy" in such instance.


----------

